# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم xtc2cliP تحديثات :  XTC 2 Tool 1.20 released | Desire 828, Desire 830 support, A9 Sprint LTE enable (+)

## mohamed73

Dear customers, 
Introducing XTC2Tool version 1.20: 
- Added support for Desire 828 (A51BML) - World first
- Added support for Desire 830 (A51CML) - World first
- Convert Sprint USA A9 to EU A9 (Enable 3G/4G/LTE) (World exclusive!)
- Updated flashing module to support latest multipart flash files
- Reworked and improved flashing process
- Improved support for HTC E9x (A53ML_DTUL)
- Improved Sprint & KDDI unlock
- Fixed HTV31 unlock
- Small bug-fixes
• Activation feature for XTC 2 Tool  *Why do we need activation? * With  every release we integrate more and more features, and we (and we hope  you too!) want that features to be exclusive for our dear customers, so  that you know what you have paid for. Activation is free and fast, and  you can activate XTC 2 Tool on as many computers, as you need for your  work. 
Please make sure to download latest drivers from our support page: 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Direct download: 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Mirror: 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
Previous releases: 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

